# Dousing?



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

Anyone here have any experience with this? I have not but I have been considering starting. I know Roland has seen it done. Any ideas? Comments? Thoughts?
:ultracool


----------



## Klondike93 (May 11, 2002)

I'm pretty sure my instructor does it, he's told me it's great anyways. Me I haven't aquired the desire to do this yet, just seems strange right now.


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

Well... as soon as I figure out how it works I'm gonna start giving it a go. I've done weirder stuff anyway...
:uhyeah:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 11, 2002)

Go out side with a bucket full of ice water, complete with ice, and pour it over your head. They say it works best if it's really cold outside (in canada you shouldn't have this problem).

As I'm fond of saying, "goat ahead, knock yourself out".


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

Apparently there are certain times of the day where you are supposed to do it as well and a bit more stuff as well.

I want to start doing it right rather than start doing it wrong.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 11, 2002)

I had some pretty harsh experiances with dousing.  Vlad's wife called me one night to relay from Vlad to stop dousing.  I live in Phoenix and have for many years here in Arizona.  My body isn't able to handle extreme cold very well, even if for a moment during dousing.

I doused for about a week, once a day...and it caused some pretty raw emotions to cut loose.  The shock to the system since my body is used to Arizona weather, really unbalanced my endocrine system.

It's just not for some people..

As far as the times, once before noon and again once before midnight.  It works with different energies.


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *I had some pretty harsh experiances with dousing.  Vlad's wife called me one night to relay from Vlad to stop dousing.  I live in Phoenix and have for many years here in Arizona.  My body isn't able to handle extreme cold very well, even if for a moment during dousing.
> I doused for about a week, once a day...and it caused some pretty raw emotions to cut loose.  The shock to the system since my body is used to Arizona weather, really unbalanced my endocrine system.
> It's just not for some people..
> As far as the times, once before noon and again once before midnight.  It works with different energies. *



I couldn't remember the times. That was what Martin Wheeler and I talked about. Both times work well for me since those are the hours I get up and go to bed so I already run on that time schedule. Co-incedence? I wonder.

As a Canadian I have to say that cold weather is nothing new to me. In fact I rarely wear a jacket in winter etc. Mostly it's because I live here and am used to it. When I was in Florida I was dying almost daily about 13:00 because of the heat and I had to go snoze. I love the cold. I'm one of those guys out walking in autumn with my dog and family and you'll never find me at a happier time.

If I ever go visit Dennis or Ricardo or any of those guys it might be a good thing for me to try dousing to stay semi-normal in that madness heat you all have.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 11, 2002)

You could bug Arnold for his Mr. Freeze outfit from the Batman movie he did.


:asian:


----------



## Roland (May 11, 2002)

Once after you wake up, anytime before noon, and not long before you go to bed, before midnight anyway. 
 You must be outside, preferablly on the grass or earth, not pavement or asphalt, and barefoot. This allows the negitive energies to drain to the earth, not be kept inside you.
 The water must be left to settle in the bucket for several minutes before you douse. 
 You can fill a bucket with cold water, then let it go lukewarm when you are first starting out, then gradually have it colder, most people prefer to build up this way to avoid shock.


----------



## Cruentus (May 20, 2002)

Man, you guys are weird:erg: 

 

I actually started doing this before I heard of Systema; I do it periodically, usually in the morning.

This is actually a vary old Eastern European healing method. I guess it works like this:

By the cold water hitting the head/body, the stagnet body temp. actually raises to 105-107 degrees F. (sorry Canadians, not Celsius). This happends because the body tries to immedatily balance your temperature out from the cold water. These feverous temperatures would be dangerous to the body if they were prolonged, but it only lasts for about a second or two, then the body normalizes.

This is a benifit because any weak or diseased cells in the body die at the high tempurature, so it actually promotes health that way. It is supposed to help internal energy levels as well.

Fasting has similer health benifits in terms of cleansing the body of weak cells as well.

It makes sense, and many different cultures have used similer (I can't friggin' spell similar for some reason) methods of body conditioning for general health purposes. What I lack is knowledge on the "internal" aspects of Martial Arts, which is one reason that I would like to learn Systema. I have a lot on my plate right now, but hopefully someday I'll get the chance.
:asian:


----------



## Roland (May 21, 2002)

In layman's terms, you are giving yourself an instant, but short lived, fever, to kill off any bugs you may have trying to wear you down.


Fasting is another beast altogether. I think there are many ways to fast, and depending on your lifestyle, you have to be careful of how you go about it. I still believe in the benefits, but urge caution on this one.


----------

